# An old long exposure that faild



## Battou (Jan 26, 2008)

light was a little too inconsistant


----------



## Battou (Jan 30, 2008)

That was two and a half minuets of exposure time


----------



## white russian (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems like its got a nice amount of noise and little bit of blur. What settings did you use? Did you use a heavy tripod or a light one and was there strong gusts of wind. It seems the trees in the foreground have been moving. 

Also was this zoomed up?

Serg


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 6, 2008)

What was your film?
And normal daylight film (such as ISO 100 or 200) ... someone will have to tell me how that behaves when it get's exposed for 2 and a half minutes!? Does long exposure cause grain also with slow film?

(Serg, Battou is a film-photographer).


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

white russian said:


> It seems like its got a nice amount of noise and little bit of blur. What settings did you use? Did you use a heavy tripod or a light one and was there strong gusts of wind. It seems the trees in the foreground have been moving.
> 
> Also was this zoomed up?
> 
> Serg


 I'll have to check, but if memory serves me correctly it was a 50mm prime at _f_/16 *EDIT* sadly it would seem this shot predates my current log book, witch meens my memory likely is serving me correctly, as I lost the old log book prior to accuiring any new lenses *end EDIT*

 the tripod is prolly mid weight and no the wind was not that great, the tripod actually preformed exelently, but the tree itself was infact moving.



LaFoto said:


> What was your film?
> And normal daylight film (such as ISO 100 or 200) ... someone will have to tell me how that behaves when it get's exposed for 2 and a half minutes!? Does long exposure cause grain also with slow film?
> 
> (Serg, Battou is a film-photographer).



I was using fuji 800 film, the whole intention of this shot was to see if I could litterally capture something I could not see. The results give ample proof that I can, I just need to find one with a more even light source and not have a light directly behind me, that is why the grass in front of the camera was so blown out.


----------

